# BNP riot-type thing in Brum City centre



## Herbsman. (Nov 17, 2008)

Apparently some teacher is a BNP member, and is a member of some teaching union that's in the same building as a company that I deliver to, and this geezer is in town with nuff supporters, and there's a bunch of anti-BNP protesters rioting. This is according to a security guard, I haven't actually seen any of it, just the riot vans. Anyone know anyting about it?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/regions/birmingham/2008/11/412241.html


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheers.


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok this security guard was siding with the BNP dude, saying he shouldn't be sacked because of his political beliefs, but he obviously doesn't know about this:

"Adam Walker... is facing disciplinary action from the General Teaching Council for posting racist and Muslim-baiting messages on an internet forum using his school laptop."


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2008)

I expect it's just the BNP outside a building and a line of protestors chanting at them, like a bigger version of that one in Yorkshire the other week.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> Ok this security guard was siding with the BNP dude, saying he shouldn't be sacked because of his political beliefs, but he obviously doesn't know about this:
> 
> "Adam Walker... is facing disciplinary action from the General Teaching Council for posting racist and Muslim-baiting messages on an internet forum using his school laptop."



Also, it's not about him being sacked, he was sacked and the sacking upheld a year ago, this is about him being slung out of the teachers professional body.On top of this there's allegations in the last week that he had a relationship with a pupil and looked at porn during lessons. And one more thing to throw in the mix, he's also the head of Solidarity, the BNP Trade Union, so they're banking on this going their way.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 17, 2008)

Would it be different if he hadn't used a "school laptop"?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2008)

Shut up tubbs.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2008)

BNP forced  one member off the General Teaching Council committee ( that was hearing the case) on grounds of being 'a “known opponent” of the BNP'. What a stupid mistake on the GTC's part. Hearing now adjourned to later date.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> he's also the head of Solidarity, the BNP Trade Union, so they're banking on this going their way.



I thought the far right frowned on trades unionism...


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 10, 2009)

Citizen66 said:


> I thought the far right frowned on trades unionism...


 

They do.  But they've also discovered that a Trades Union is a powerful tool in grass roots campaigning.  When you seek to change the laws of a land to discriminate against people because of their racial background or political beliefs, you often find that your employer will consider that you are therefore a liability, not least leaving them open to discrimination claims.  A Trades Union that believes in discrimination (and is willing to support those dismissed for such) not only provides valuable services to the racist community, but helps to create a support network for cunts, a safe environment where their cuntish behaviour is not challenged, but appeased.


----------

